# Whiskas



## Andy (Dec 13, 2009)

I love commercials. My one friend bugs me because she will be talking about a t.v show and I will be like "did you see that commercial?"  I like clever/witty/and even cute:blush: advertising.  I laugh at the dumb ones, that no one else finds funny to though.

Anyway, I like some of the Whiskas ones. They aren't bust a gut funny but they are cute/funny.

This guy looks like Hubert.

YouTube - According to Hubert - Whiskas Commercial



YouTube - New Whiskas Commercial Golfer


----------



## Domo (Dec 13, 2009)

:lol:

"Who is the most handsome prince?'


----------



## Andy (Dec 13, 2009)

lol I say that to my cat now, except I change it to King because he's more of a king,


----------



## Banned (Dec 14, 2009)

That Hubert guy is kinda creepy...there's just something about him.


----------



## Domo (Dec 14, 2009)

persona said:


> That Hubert guy is kinda creepy...there's just something about him.



:lol: Agreed...I think it's his posture haha


----------



## Andy (Dec 14, 2009)

What? Noooo. He plays the perfect, stuck up silver tabby.

I think he's quirky.  Makes me smile. ( I can see the creepy side to i suppose lol)


----------

